# CT NEMBA Big Ride Series:  Sat, May 23rd, Penwood SP, 9AM



## Gremf (May 19, 2009)

Meet at the main entrance on Route 185 in Simsbury. Ride will leave at 9am. The ride will be a medium to fast paced technical ride. Plan to ride for at least 2 hrs.  Check out the CT NEMBA blog for more info.  Ride board is on the left hand side, scroll down till you see it.  Open to all.


----------



## jarrodski (May 20, 2009)

i'll be out riding.   im startin from wintonbury.   see you out there!


----------

